# Aussie Rules Football



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2016)

Also known as "Men's Football" or "Not-for-Cucks Football"











It's kind of like American football except it's for men and not for cucks.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2016)

@OwO What's This? come defend your cuck sport for little girls now


----------



## OwO What's This? (Nov 1, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> @OwO What's This? come defend your cuck sport for little girls now


hey, cucks and little girls need a sport they can play alright


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2016)

OwO What's This? said:


> hey, cucks and little girls need a sport they can play alright



Our little girls play this.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Nov 1, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Our little girls play this.


what if the little girls are cucks


----------



## PT 404 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2016)

OwO What's This? said:


> what if the little girls are cucks



ReanimatorEquis answered for me.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 1, 2016)

Remember when WWE made a american football league?


----------



## LD 3187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Spoiler: M A N L Y SPORT




















https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/46/a5/a6/46a5a6e07bc7585f5a818c4c1bc766f7.jpg


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 16, 2016)

CasualSeppuku said:


> Spoiler: M A N L Y SPORT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's rugby, which is gayer than how @Fallensaint contracted aids


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 16, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> that's rugby, which is gayer than how @Fallensaint contracted aids



I only got AIDS  one time and people never let me forget it.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 16, 2016)

I like watching the confusion and horror in American's faces as they're first exposed to masculine sports that aren't for little helmet-wearing girls.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks fun TBH


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 16, 2016)

Closest we got to a bloodsport.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 16, 2016)

@Ariel supports the magpies


----------



## UVA CWCValiers (Dec 5, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Also known as "Men's Football" or "Not-for-Cucks Football"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be from VIC, m8.


----------

